# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Generics Cyp250

## VinceRKG

So I trust the guy I got it from, but looks odd how it is labeled:

Test Cyp 250 20ml Vial

Yes or no?

----------


## lifter65

ive got legit test e( doc prescribed), and i must say that that test looks really yellow, my test just has a slight tint of yellow, not to noticable, so unless the pic just makes it look real yellow, then it might be underdosed or not legit

----------


## GGot FFina?

> ive got legit test e( doc prescribed), and i must say that that test looks really yellow, my test just has a slight tint of yellow, not to noticable, so unless the pic just makes it look real yellow, then it might be underdosed or not legit


IMO you cant tell if test is real or not by the color. Many different oils can be used and i have had a variety of darker/lighter tests that have always been legit. Color is not enough to determine if its legit IMO.

----------


## RuckusDC5

There is a source that uses an oil that looks green lol

----------

